# Holidays in France



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey guys. 
Just got back from France and the skin is quickly leaving my shoulders.

Film








































































Digital























































I adore the feel to some of the film shots but am still torn between the two mediums.
comments and crit welcome )
(Looks better here http://bettr.superpositionkitty.com/#/dornrade/)
:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

the feel to those is great. I personally much prefer the ability to screw up on digital... which also removes the need to get it right, NOW, which was so essential on film. Like those a lot.

Bret


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Digital is definitely more versatile but I get a yucky flat feel to my pictures with it. They're so drab unless I spend some serious time in potatochop. The film shots are straight from the developers just straightened a few horizons...
Thanks for looking mate


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Truly captivating.

Looked through the rest of your page and I've got to say it's one of the best overall portfolios I've seen for a long time - and I'm a pro and am on the panel for a lot of the big photo competitions.

If you don't already, get some of your shots in to the competitions arena; your images really are remarkable.

Sam


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

what body / lens combo are you using and are you shooting RAW? you need the skillz in the digital darkroom as much as anything else when dealing with digital... 

and if the lens is crappy, it *will* show up. 

Bret


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow fantastic, really liked looking at them, the film & digital back to back nice idea

+ Just looked through your others & you have some serious talent there mate, thanks for sharing 

Baz


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

the girl in 3&4 looks near most like she's going to stab you - remember with "looking away" eyes, never show too much white!

like the model shots a lot, but not overly keen on the rest of the batch


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

buckas said:


> like the model shots a lot, but not overly keen on the rest of the batch


Is that because they are fittys  :thumb: I agree though, I think you have some fantastic model shots.

S


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> what body / lens combo are you using and are you shooting RAW? you need the skillz in the digital darkroom as much as anything else when dealing with digital...
> 
> and if the lens is crappy, it *will* show up.
> 
> Bret


5D with 85mm 1.2L or 50mm 1.4. The 85 is the bomb don't get me wrong but it the RAW files don't fill me with joy so much. I tend to shoot nowadays whilst considering my processing also. My digital dark became way too much for so few results. Taking on film allowed someone else (Mr Kodak lol) to control the colours and contrast for images I wanted to capture but didn't want to spend an age getting the right feel to them.

Thanks for the comments on the modelling shots. I wish I could shoot more of that but as this is just a hobby and it takes so much time to retouch my images that I usually only get it together when the inspiration lands, then start enquiring with models etc.

Wow thankyou Sam. The first competition I ever entered with my photos was on here :lol: I'm not sure on where to even start with that tbf. If you've got anything you could link me to that'd be appreciated :thumb:



> the girl in 3&4 looks near most like she's going to stab you


I know lol not sure what that suggests about the photographer


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Fully agree with the praise above, truly a stunning set and you have skills surpassing pretty much most I have seen mate!!!

Excellent work

_Edit_ I have just viewed the rest of your images on the linky and they are mindblowing, superb skills !!!!!!!


----------

